
What's Your Most Controversial Technical Opinion? - glhaynes
http://techblog.trunkclub.com/whats-your-most-controversial-technical-opinion/?x=0
======
krapp
That autonomous cars represent a far greater and more darkly Orwellian threat
to human liberty than anything the NSA could cook up. Probably.

~~~
socceroos
The only reason I can see this being construed as controversial is because
people haven't been reading the headlines for the past few years.

Why require a kill switch when you can just order the car to drive it's
occupants to the closest correction facility?

~~~
krapp
It's not even that - frightening though that is.

Consider what universal adoption of autonomous cars would suggest about the
role of the individual versus the collective - what the sociological
implications are to that degree of control being imposed on the way people
physically move, and the way they make decisions about where they go. The
whole premise that people can't be trusted to manage their own autonomy beyond
walking distance without being mollycoddled by an AI (and by extension,
inevitably, the state) is just creepy.

And i'm saying this as a vile statist pig. It's a little much.

~~~
socceroos
You're right, the implications are huge.

Unless these advancements are specifically designed to put full control in the
hands of the owner of the vehicle and no outside intervention possible then
your fears will most certainly come true.

------
socceroos
The more technology integrates with us the less freedom we have and the
stupider we become.

------
bartonfink
That checked exceptions aren't nearly the boondoggle they're made out to be.

------
bryanrasmussen
evidently that MVC is the wrong method for working in the client, also that
AngularJS is awful and the php/drupal of our near future.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
so I'm hoping it turns out I basically have no controversial opinions is what
I'm saying.

